# Censorship is alive and well



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In this day and age, I find this hard to believe:

*Now Playing in New Rochelle, "Book, Interrupted"!*
Submitted by Robert Cox on Mon, 12/08/2008 - 09:33.

New Rochelle School District Censors Pages from Girl, Interrupted, Susanna Kaysen's harrowing memoir that inspired Academy Award-Winning Film starring Winona Ryder and Angela Jolie.

Students at New Rochelle School High School are going to find it difficult to complete their next assignment: comparing the film adaptation of "Girl, Interrupted" to the best-selling book. In the book, Kaysen recounts her confinement at a Massachussets mental hospital in the 1960's.

Pages from the middle of the book have been torn out by the school district after having been deemed "inappropriate" by school officials due to sexual content and strong language. Removed is a scene where the rebellious Lisa (played by Angela Jolie in the movie) encourages Susanna (played by Winona Ryder)


Spoiler



to circumvent hospital rules against sexual intercourse by engaging in oral sex instead.


 (R rated content).

"The material was of a sexual nature that we deemed inappropriate for teachers to present to their students," said English Department Chariperson Leslie Altschul, "since the book has other redeeming features, *we took the liberty of bowdlerizing."*

*Leslie comment: Is this ENGLISH teacher for real? She believes "bowdlerizing" is appropriate? *

To read more, go here: http://www.newrochelletalk.com/?q=node/288

I am appalled.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Me, too, and to think this is happening in New Rochelle, NY! A town I thought was pretty modern. 

What I can't figure out is: Why would the teacher choose the book in the first place, if she thought it had "inappropriate" passages? And why is anything in the book any less moral or any more inappropriate for teens than the real lives of the two actresses who were in the movie? One has been arrested for shoplifting, and the other is an adulterer! (No, I'm not being judgemental, I'm just thinking from the point of view of a prudish teacher or school administrator.)

How silly this is.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The puritanical views of the USA never fail to amaze me, and I was born here. How a country can be more offended by nudity and sex than by horrific violence is just baffling to me. 

And that's all I have to say.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Of course, if the students were reading the book on their Kindles, the teachers couldn't rip out the pages...

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I’ll bet they don’t censor violence, though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'll bet they don't censor violence, though.


I am sure they don't. Like Mikuto said, there are divisions on issues that are totally baffling.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

My Catholic high school staged "The Fantasticks" one year, but the show ran a little short. The Brothers of the Sacred Heart who ran the school decided to expunge _The Rape Ballet from the libretto._

Oh, by the way....one of those brothers is serving time right now...for rape.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> The puritanical views of the USA never fail to amaze me, and I was born here. How a country can be more offended by nudity and sex than by horrific violence is just baffling to me.
> 
> And that's all I have to say.


I was born and raised in Europe and it is this weird hypocrisy that I find completely baffling and very insincere, no matter how long I live here. 
The so called outrage rings shallow to my ears. I am appalled at any censorship of any kind in books. Whats next, burning of books? Fahrenheit 451 indeed.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hmmm, censor the book but encourage the kids to watch the movie. Got it.*


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow...that's unbelievable. To hand a book to students and assign reading, and then ask for it back to rip pages out...what were they thinking?! First of all, now you can be sure most of the students will go to a library or book store to see what they are missing, when to most of them it would not have been a big deal in the first place. Seriously, it would take something far more graphic to grab the attention of high school students. Second, how does the English department think it will have any validity with the students when they are suddenly shocked and dismayed by the book _they _ asked the students to read?! I think people drastically underestimate the maturity and intelligence of our high school students.

Sorry, don't mean to rant...this just makes me crazy!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> I think people drastically underestimate the maturity and intelligence of our high school students.
> 
> Sorry, don't mean to rant...this just makes me crazy!


*Not to mention experience. You should hear the stuff that I've heard in the school yard.*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Not to mention experience. You should hear the stuff that I've heard in the school yard.*


I just graduated a year and a half ago...my classmates amazed me with the things they do and the things they'd do on campus too.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just graduated a year and a half ago...my classmates amazed me with the things they do and the things they'd do on campus too.


*I can imagine. My daughter is only in elementary school....I'm talking about middle school. Yikes!*


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

We had to read The Tin drum in school. I was maybe 13, if I can remember correctly, maybe even younger. I think just the thought of anyone reading the Tin drum would implode the head of some of those people.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Censoring a book in a school is certainly the very best way to get every student to get hold of an uncensored copy and read it. This would be a great ploy if she had a financial interest and was trying to sell books.

Steve


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Your school assigned Gunter Grass to middle-schoolers? Wow!  I loved The Tin Drum, but I read it well into my adulthood....which Oskar would think of as a waste given his opinion of adulthood....


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Censoring a book in a school is certainly the very best way to get every student to get hold of an uncensored copy and read it.


Oh I sure agree with that! And such censorship is ridiculous. If you don't want your students reading the book in it's entirely, don't assign it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, it was a difficult read to say the least.   We certainly were not sheltered in that way. It was all about the literature. 

But I also grew up in a country where I sat in taverns drinking beer legally at 16 and bought crossword puzzles with boobies on the front as a child. Perfectly normal where I grew up.  

America, the land where censors are scared of nekkid boobies but have no issues with someone getting their head blown off in slow mo.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Teninx said:


> My Catholic high school staged "The Fantasticks" one year, but the show ran a little short. The Brothers of the Sacred Heart who ran the school decided to expunge _The Rape Ballet from the libretto._


Why did they even _choose_ that play??

The catholic high school around here doesn't just censor books - they made one mother *quit her job * because they didn't approve of her employer - she was a waitress at Hooters.

glad I went to the public school - you could find all sorts of bodice-rippers on those library shelves! (probably not any more, though, bummer)


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Why did they even _choose_ that play??


An excellent question. "The Fantastiks" can be staged with minimal set design and with only one female character, was suited to an all-male school.

I understand that the rights-holder now allows "The Rape Ballet" to be staged as "The Abduction Ballet". But not then.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Growing up in Philly at a semi private school we read The Chocolate Wars, Catcher in the Rye, A Seperate Peace and Lord of the Flies  

I remember the bruhaha when they found a copy of Go Ask Alice in the piblic library.

I learned violence is ok with censors especially with boy because 'boys will be boys'  Hence the novels we had to read but if sex or drugs was introduced even in a cautionary story like Go Ask Alice the censors went crazy.

So this teacher was offended by oral sex but not the incest or suicide in Girl Interupted? Very odd..


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe she didn't want the kids to get any ideas. In the school district where I work, an eighth grade girl was caught having oral sex with three different boys in science class! The teacher was in the room but he was otherwise occupied with his computer <hmmmm>.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Atunah said:


> We had to read The Tin drum in school. I was maybe 13, if I can remember correctly, maybe even younger. I think just the thought of anyone reading the Tin drum would implode the head of some of those people.


I forget how old I was younger then 12 I know when I saw The Tin Drum. I still get nightmares time to time from some of those scenes.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Maybe she didn't want the kids to get any ideas. In the school district where I work, an eighth grade girl was caught having oral sex with three different boys in science class! The teacher was in the room but he was otherwise occupied with his computer <hmmmm>.


*WHAT Teacher in the room Insane!*


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

And you know it's only going to make the kids run to the library to see what they are missing. They will know it's good stuff lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Stupid. Just stupid.

And heck, for those students who seem impossible to motivate in terms of reading, if that would get their noses in a book for a while...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Stupid. Just stupid.
> 
> And heck, for those students who seem impossible to motivate in terms of reading, if that would get their noses in a book for a while...


*A smidge OT...when DD was about 5 she loved the Captain Underpants books. She couldn't fully read them to herself so DH would sit and read them with her. He shook his head saying they were gross books but I reminded him that she was reading, laughing, having fun with it...that was all that mattered *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

when I was in high school, my host hosted some kind of district middle school event and two 'couples' were caught in the bathroom over the course of the event. It wasn't event the high schoolers. It was the tweens.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't say I'm surprised.  After all humans were involved.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> The puritanical views of the USA never fail to amaze me, and I was born here. How a country can be more offended by nudity and sex than by horrific violence is just baffling to me.
> 
> And that's all I have to say.


Ditto!

And also DITTO to the previously expressed point of *why* would a teacher _choose_ a book for his/her class to study and then also _choose_ to subject said book to their own censorship?! Huh?! No makes no sense to me. (A handbasket, I tell ya, just a swift and nifty handbasket...)


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

*Censorship!* This is a very sore subject with me. I am very much against it. The only person that has any right to censor me is me. I can rant and rave forever about how wrong I feel censorship is.

When it comes to minors, its the parent's job to censor their children. It's not the school's or the government's job, it's the parent's job.

To mutilate a book by ripping out pages or scribbling in it with a black sharpie is a horrible offense, bordering on blasphemy! I find that very upsetting.

I can understand making a PG-13 edition of a book if they have to. I don't like it but it's better than the ripping of pages.

The assignment mentioned in the first post is invalid. How can the students compare the book to the movie when they don't have the full book to work with?

This country is supposed to be based on freedom. One of those freedoms is freedom of choice. This is the tricky part it seems. Most people today don't seem to be able to make their own choices. They seem to want the government to make all of the choices for them.

Hmmm seems like I've read a book or two about a situation just like this...I think they are banned now.

Do not give up your right to chose. If something on TV offends you, there are 5-600 other channels to watch. If a product is offensive, don't buy it. Do not presume to tell me or other people what we can and cannot do though. It's our choice.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> The puritanical views of the USA never fail to amaze me, and I was born here. How a country can be more offended by nudity and sex than by horrific violence is just baffling to me.
> 
> And that's all I have to say.


That's what makes this country so wonderful. It was pioneered by Puritans and Quakers but they had the foresight to establish it on a bedrock principle of inclusion.

Free speech was unheard of before Franklin, Adams, Jefferson and all those stiff collars had the audacity to propose it.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Too true. No where in the constitution does it say that we have the right to not be offended. The right s in the constitution state what we can do not what we can do. In fact it specifically states what the *government* cannot do. The whole situation is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Too true. No where in the constitution does it say that we have the right to not be offended. The right s in the constitution state what we can do not what we can do. In fact it specifically states what the *government* cannot do. The whole situation is completely ridiculous.


What's your avatar, please? I can't quite make it out.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Marine in dress blues w/ sword raising out of smoke w/ flaming EGA in left hand.  The top got cut off.  Above his head it's supposed to say SEMPER FI and underneath it says NEVER SAY DIE.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you email me the original I’ll try to edit it so it shows as it should and email it back to you. My email address is exposed in my profile.


----------

